# Crater Lake Then Klamath National Forest



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

We are off again,







This time to Crater Lake, OR with my brother and his family. We are hooking up with fellow outbacker Mike from IL. Oregon Camper was invided but apparently the 4 hour drive scared him. We will stay at Crater Lake's Mazana Campground till the 29th. While we are there we are going on a jet boat ride up the Rouge River through Hellgate River Tours. We then head down to the Klamath National Forest and dry camp until Aug 4th at Indian Scotty's Campground on the Scott River. 
School starts for us on August 12th, so this is our last long trip of the year.








I'll post a few photos when we return.
Brian


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

School starts the 12th of Aug? Is that a year round school then?

Kos


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sweet! We were just in Gold Beach Oregon and did the 104 mile jet boat tour up the Rogue River from there. It was awesome. Have a great trip!


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

I really want to see Crater Lake again. The DW has never been there - even though we are from Oregon.

We have Crater Lake license plates - Does that give us free admission? LOL


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

We did the Hellgate ride a few years ago. It's pretty fun. Be prepared to get wet.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

KosinTrouble said:


> School starts the 12th of Aug? Is that a year round school then?
> 
> Kos


Not year round, just one of Californias screwed up public schools. In all their wizdom, the kids get a year off for Christmas Winter Break. Plese don't get me started on WHY!


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

lol, i understand. The Alberta school system is messed up too. Well have a great time there, I hope one day to travel south and do some camping in that region.

Kos


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I love Crater Lake - I actually worked at the lodge for two summers when I was younger!!!

Have fun and take lots of bug spray!


----------



## phxbrit (Jul 24, 2007)

If you get a chance check out the lodge. Particularly the menu. See if they have Wild Alaskan Salmon Wellington. If so, make a reservation. When we stayed there last, I ate this for dinner every night. Unbelievable! Salmon layered in basil and cheese, wrapped in fillo dough. I have never had a better meal since – except the ones my wife makes for me. (Just in case she is reading this.)


----------

